# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Who has a Jetboat

## outdoorlad

I'm pretty keen on my jetboating, currently have two.

First is a 2 seater 3.4m PuddleHopper powered by a 2L turbo subby motor. Great for fishing, exploring small creeks & rivers & playing silly buggers in the shallow braided stuff. 



Sometimes I run out of boatable water :rolleyes: and it's time to push, another good reason to have a small light boat.



http://www.youtube.com/user/outdoorl.../7/Mzg35KhBI4I


I also have a 4.45m Scottcraft with a 6L V8 LS2, great for trips away, hunting, etc 


Down the Hollyford

----------


## Spanners

Are the Puddlehopper hulls made up Wanganui way?

----------


## outdoorlad

Made by Konrad Scott -SDM down in Winchester, south Canterbury

----------


## Spanners

Ahh - Ive heard of them.
Whats the hull worth if you dont mind me asking? (PM if you dont want to post $$ values up)

Been thinking one...

----------


## outdoorlad

Bare hull was $6100 when I brought it about 5 yrs ago, check out www.tuicraft.com Shaun does a good package

----------


## baldbob

Heres mine....



151a with a 752 powered by a 3.8 V6 holden... GPSed her at 84 clicks :Wink: 

I farkn love skinny water.... Hold on haha

----------


## sneeze

I have but its not a river boat.Hamilton J53 about 20Deg v at the stern. 351 cleaveland turning an old 753 unit.sort of the jet boat version of a v8 falcon :grin: great boat for the sounds though, can be be a bit mud flatish if the tides wrong,silly easy to launch and retrieve as well.Took me 2 years to restore it,

----------


## Georgetown

I have a nice old Jet32, A glass hull is not ideal but it does the job for the moment. Mainly use it for water skiing and boating the waitaki mainly during duck season but also use it for fishing and have had it up the arawhata on a succesfull deer mission.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Heres mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 151a with a 752 powered by a 3.8 V6 holden... GPSed her at 84 clicks
> 
> I farkn love skinny water.... Hold on haha


I noticed :grin: 

Bloody great toy, I want one, but Nelson sucks for that sort of carry on  :Dark Mood:

----------


## baldbob

ABE will have one soon too.... Oops did I say too much?  :Killzonesmiley: 
Bloody good fun tho...

----------


## outdoorlad

Nice collection of jetboats

----------


## Sidney

Scott 4.3  .. LS2 with work .. Southern Jet 8.5" 2 stage unit

On the water but still finishing it off.......

A nicely mannered rocketship  :Thumbsup:

----------


## landlock

I have a wee fiz boat, sonic hull with a ford v6, mostly used for hunting and fishing but over xmas it gets used for skiing and fatting aroud with the kids

----------


## Spanners

I need to give one of you fellas a ring with the subby motor hulls. Sounds like a good proj for me and the old boy

----------


## Spanners

Q for those in the game

Whats sort of $$ is the jet unit?
How much power is actually required (or is it a torque or rpm thing?) - seems most are running a V8 (which usually make bugger all real hp anyway!  :Grin: )

Looking at a 4 seater and would prob put a turbo cabbage cutter engine in it (Subaru) hence the hp/rpm/tq question above

----------


## stu#71

Depends on a fewthings, Spanners. More stages in the unit = more $'s.  Then you need to engine to match the unit.  Alloy is $$$, fibre glass is cheaper.  Have a squiz on Trade Me, loads on there up to $40k plus

----------


## Normie

Spanners, I reckon this one on TradeMe would be a good place to start. Ali hull with Fibre glass topsides and comes with a 3 stage jet unit. It's cheap too. My mate has a Ford straight 6 in his and it has plenty of go. I'd assume torque would be king in a Jetboat.

JET BOAT hull and 3 stage | Trade Me

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners, I reckon this one on TradeMe would be a good place to start. Ali hull with Fibre glass topsides and comes with a 3 stage jet unit. It's cheap too. My mate has a Ford straight 6 in his and it has plenty of go. I'd assume torque would be king in a Jetboat.
> 
> JET BOAT hull and 3 stage | Trade Me


Owww.. shes needs some 'work' alright lol

Having looked around a bit, think might buy something finished or close to it.
$10k for a hull + jet, + engine and fitout, cheaper and easier to buy a finished one I think

----------


## hillclima

> Spanners, I reckon this one on TradeMe would be a good place to start. Ali hull with Fibre glass topsides and comes with a 3 stage jet unit. It's cheap too. My mate has a Ford straight 6 in his and it has plenty of go. I'd assume torque would be king in a Jetboat.
> 
> JET BOAT hull and 3 stage | Trade Me


Would this hull be suitable as a river boat?  Seems to have a decent V which may not handle the shallows??  I'd like a boat one day so trying to figure out what I should get when the time finally comes...which may be a while away

----------


## JoshC

Last jet boat was a 151A the same as Baldbobs, but running a 3 stage Hamilton unit, and a mildy worked 350 chev. Good boat, but the hull had too deeper V for *really* shallow stuff.

Current boat, is this;







Designed by my old man, built by Seahouse. 7.8 metre full alloy hardtop, Hamilton 212 unit, LS1 350 chev, slightly tweaked. Designed for tackling our dangerous and shallow bars, trips off South Otago coast, West Coast, Stewart Island, and reasonable sized rivers. 

Currently in the process of putting together some plans for a 12-13ft alloy puddle hopper, for shallow river fun. Have a few bits and pieces sorted, and looking to start building with the old man in winter.

----------


## puku

Hmmm, anyone got a jetboat they are looking at selling?  Im starting to look around for something now.  May almost consider selling my bike to get a alloy one.  Those Tuicraft boats look alright ae.

----------


## R93

> Last jet boat was a 151A the same as Baldbobs, but running a 3 stage Hamilton unit, and a mildy worked 350 chev. Good boat, but the hull had too deeper V for *really* shallow stuff.
> 
> Current boat, is this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome setup. I have some spots that would come in handy.
 I am looking for a tidy Rakia Marine 3.8-4.0 if anyone knows of one. I sold my last one a few years ago, regretted it ever since.

----------


## scottrods

Anyone in ChCh at QB weekend come over to the Hamilton Jet factory on the Saturday (TBC). We're having an open day of the industrial jets side, and a display of 50yrs of Hamilton Jetboats out on the carpark. Get a look at Aurora too.

Jetboat Restoration


Lunns Road, Christchurch.

----------

